# Anyone want to share pics of heavily planted betta tanks!?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Id love to see heavily planted betta tanks! Anyone want to share? My plants should be in this week and I cant wait to set them up


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Ooohhh lovely! Good luck with them, live plants are wonderful 

This is one of my tanks, it's a tiny bit different now (things have grown in and I've thrown a buttload of floating plants in there).


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Not sure if these count as heavily planted, but still planted. Both are 5 gallons


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

all I can say is WOW! all thos tanks are gorgeous!


----------



## laurenmekal (Nov 12, 2012)

are those live or silk plants? im assuming they are live. i love the look of these tanks but i do not want live plants. could i still get the same look using silk plants?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

They are all live... I'm not a fan of silk.. I feel that live plants give the tank a natural look in addition to improving water quality.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Love the Minibows - they are just great tanks and look so nice.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Wendyjo said:


> Love the Minibows - they are just great tanks and look so nice.


I do too, the only thing I didn't like is the light that came with it, but that was easy enough to replace!


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Yep - I replace the light and the filter. 

It looks very nice on that table/console - I have one of mine on my entertainment center and the other on a low book shelf and they are very elegant focal points.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Is figure more people would have posted!! BUMP!



Lovely tanks by the way c:


----------



## fishyMcDoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

these tanks make me feel bad for having fake plants haha.. they're all so awesome! I'm impressed at how spacious the 5 Gal tanks look, in hindsight, my decorations are admittedly too big


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Well mine aren't heavily planted, unless you count duckweed. I use a mix of live and fake plants in my small tanks cause I don't like to plant in the substrate.

Here is Wizards tank:










Here is Geezers tank - I just ripped off a big chunk of his java fern to put in the quarantine tank my baby is in, so it's alot smaller than it usually is:










Here's my community tank - I often keep a female betta in there so I figure I can post a pic of it as well even tho there's no betta in it when these pics were taken:


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a video of my planted 29G tank... it doesn't have any bettas in it, but it could still inspire a planted betta tank 
(select highest quality for viewing, it was shot in 1080p)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-uMVNSlawY


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Wendyjo said:


> Well mine aren't heavily planted, unless you count duckweed. I use a mix of live and fake plants in my small tanks cause I don't like to plant in the substrate.
> 
> Here is Wizards tank:
> 
> ...



LOVE that tank! I have the same suction cup things!


----------



## laurenmekal (Nov 12, 2012)

coolest idea for a planted tank!


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

I love plants, I will post my planted Betta tank tommrow.
I do like that tree like tank, reminds me of a bonsai


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

How do you get the Java ferns so big?!? Mine seem so tiny now. lol. 

I would post mine, but alas, I left my camera back home and won't see my fish for a week! Amazing tanks here though, thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a java fern the size of my head in my big tank. Seriously, it's huge. I got it as one of those little tube plants a petco about 5 years ago and it's the mother of every single java fern I have now, which is at least a a dozen of them and more if you count the ones I've tossed out over the years. They grow slowly but they do grow.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a javafern murderer XD


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Wendyjo said:


> I have a java fern the size of my head in my big tank. Seriously, it's huge. I got it as one of those little tube plants a petco about 5 years ago and it's the mother of every single java fern I have now, which is at least a a dozen of them and more if you count the ones I've tossed out over the years. They grow slowly but they do grow.


Oh, that makes me feel better then. Mine are only about a year old and I got them in those little tubes too. Two regular and one curly. Mine do reproduce as well. I have given away about 10 babies.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

fishyMcDoodle said:


> these tanks make me feel bad for having fake plants haha.. they're all so awesome! I'm impressed at how spacious the 5 Gal tanks look, in hindsight, my decorations are admittedly too big


never feel bad! You are giving your fishie a great life whether live or fake plants are used, be proud 

And we all start somewhere, I started with no plants at all, just a rock center piece and some gravel, I didnt even know I could use live plants, then I started seeing some planted tanks and picked up a couple of plants from the petco prepackaged containers, saved up and ordered some more on the net a few months down the road. It takes time  

Everyones tanks look GREAT!!!


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is my 5.5 gallon! I started small and just added a lot of stems! I moved some things around and still have to fix the uneven lighting but I love the planted tank look! Everyones looks amazing! I had silk plants before until I saw the "jungle" look and fell in love lol.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

How many plants would I need for a 10 gallon to be heavily planted?


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the word 'heavly' is a sort of opinion word, so it would be different for different people. It would also depend of the size of the plant, a amazon sword plant is usually massive then compare that to some low growing plant, the amazon sword would make the tank seem more planted.


----------

